# New layout... it's been a while!



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello it's been a long time since my last posts in APC forum. Nevertheless I have been visiting the forum from time to time and kept in touch with some excellent works around the world. But now it's time to share of my latest setup.

My aquarium is 100x50x40cm, with 4x39w T5 lights, external filter and pressurized CO2. I used Elos terra for substract, some stones and driftwood.
I intended to develop a simple balanced layout giving a "natural feeling". Here it is before planting:









After passing some ugly looking phases which included green water and cyanobacteria bloom, this is the "final" result after 3 months.









Flora:
_Bolbitis heudelotii
Eleocharis parvula
Echinodorus tenellus
Glossotigma elatinoides
Juncus repens
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata ''Cuba'' 
Pogostemon stellata
Rotala sp. ''green''
Rotala indica
Riccia fluitans
Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'_

Fauna:
_Trichogaster leerii
Crossocheilus siamensis
Paracheirodon axelrodi_
Red cherry shrimps

Well, I will appreciate your comments and critics which may help me to improve in this hobby! 
Thanks for your attention,

Jorge


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Impressive layout. You've accomplished your goal for a natural look.


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Great one Gorge! I saw your tank on aquatic eden!


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

*Zenith -200L*

Hello!

Just an update of the aquarium's final/end stage (9 months). Now I will pass to new challenges...










Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

It is awesome and really love the scape after 9 months.

How did you fight green water and BGA successfully?


----------



## MiKlo (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice scape!


----------



## jorgeoliveira (Apr 10, 2006)

stevenlau said:


> It is awesome and really love the scape after 9 months.
> 
> How did you fight green water and BGA successfully?


> Dear Steve:

well, for different problems different solutions:

i) for BGA I used a small amount of Erythromycin (antibiotic)

ii) I partially resolved the green water problem with willow branches, but it took too much time and the green appeared again. So heavy machinery had to put in place: UV sterilizer... The main reason for green water, excess of nutrients in the water and initially few plants.

Hope it answered all your questions.

Jorge


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, you did and thank you very much. Good luck.


----------

